# Vivaldi Concerto Grosso in D Minor



## Guest (Dec 19, 2015)

It's official now. I'll be playing bass in an ensemble doing this piece. My first Vivaldi.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Victor Redseal said:


> It's official now. I'll be playing bass in an ensemble doing this piece. My first Vivaldi.


We will take your word for it :tiphat:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The Opus 3, "L´Estro Armonico", including no.11, is a magnificent work indeed.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Victor Redseal said:


> It's official now. I'll be playing bass in an ensemble doing this piece. My first Vivaldi.


How was the performance?


----------

